# Complete list of all ASX listed companies?



## ZacR (12 July 2007)

Hey guys

Quick question. I realise you can get a full list of all the companies listed on the ASX from the ASX website, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a place to get a complete list that will let you compare statistics at a glance. IE: A spreadsheet style format or something similar with price, list date, market cap etc as headings. Is this just wishful thinking ? Thanks


----------



## doctorj (12 July 2007)

Try http://www.ascii-data.com


----------



## ZacR (12 July 2007)

Thanks doctorj - that is pretty much exactly what I was after


----------

